# Any one from Ireland or has been to Ireland..help needed



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

For my knitting group, I lead Yarn Safari's..expeditions to yarn stores throughout SoCal. Next year we would like to do a Yarn Safari to Ireland and Scotland. I have been researching yarn stores in both countries and would like a bit of help from people who know the areas well. In Ireland, where would be the best areas to go to visit yarn stores. Any suggestions of the stores would be appreciated too. And the same questions for those in Scotland. And yes the idea of the Yarn Safari is to BUY YARN!!! Along with visiting the stores, learning about them and seeing the samples to get great ideas of what to do for the yarns.

Any ideas would be appreciated. And if you ever come to SOCAL...I have the stores mapped out and would be glad to share the list with our thoughts on the different stores. Thank you


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I know a guy who lives in Galway I could ask.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

I am a regular visitor to Ireland and have found that yarn shops are very thin on the ground. I found one yarn shop in Ennis, Co Clare. I wanted to take a class in continental knitting. I don't believe she even knew how to knit. She sent me down the street and around the corner to a computer shop. He called in his wife and she took me upstairs and gave me a lesson. A very good teacher too I might add. 

I do know there are mills in Donegal, County Donegal. You might investigate that area. They are famos for their Donegal tweed. I bought some at Blarney Wollen Mills one year, but last year when I was there they didn't have that much. 

My B&B lady took me to one in Dublin, but it was not in Dubin it was out a ways and I don't remember the name of the place. It was a really nice shop, but the yarn was really pricey.

I am planning another trip this year. I will see what I can find. 

Hope his is of some help. Try google.ie.com or maybe its googleie.com. One or he other. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Last time I was in Donegal, there was a nice little shop right across from Mcgees


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

TexasJan, we will be in Ennis this Fall, it is good to know that there is a yarn shop there. At least we have the money set aside for the trip. I'm just afraid that our arthritis will flare up and the trip would be ruined because of it. My hubby wants to go more than I do. I realize that Ireland as beautiful as it is (been there twice) the dampness can get the old arthritis to act up.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> TexasJan, we will be in Ennis this Fall, it is good to know that there is a yarn shop there. At least we have the money set aside for the trip. I'm just afraid that our arthritis will flare up and the trip would be ruined because of it. My hubby wants to go more than I do. I realize that Ireland as beautiful as it is (been there twice) the dampness can get the old arthritis to act up.


Mine seems better there than here. If you don't have reservations yet. You might try Glenomra House. It is on Limerick Road. Mary Earlie is a treasure and her B&B is fantastic. email: [email protected] If you do a search for Gelenomra House Ennis Ireland I think you will find a website. I've been staying with Mary for years.

When you walk down the main street in Ennis toward the statue of O'Conner, turn left and then left again. Just a few doors before you get to the end of the street on the right is the knit shop, but if you continue to the corner and make a right, just a few doors down is a computer shop. That is where you will find Nina. If you want a lesson in knitting continental, she's the ticket.

Since you've been before, I don't have to tell you how beautiful it is, or how warm and welcoming the people are. I am making my 7th trip this year. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

You could try these people -

http://donegalyarns.com/

I know they have an online presence, but I think they may have a shop too. Anyway, they produce everything from scratch. So, perhaps they do factory tours? Worth checking them out.


----------



## crempog (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, I reside in Ireland and can make the following suggestions for good yarn stores. There are two in Bantry, West Cork 

Knitwell Wools, Marino Street, Bantry. It is like a treasure trove inside with yarn of all descriptions as well as some very lovely hand knitted traditional irish cable sweaters and other knit wear. They also have an additional store in Clonakilty.

Bantry Yarns, New Street, Bantry. This is a also a tea shop where you can purchase good quality yarn from manufacturers such as Bergere and DROPS yarns from Garn Studios.

Two others I could recommend would be Springwools, The Olde Sawmills, Ballymount Rd. Lwr. Walkinstown, Dublin 12,
Ireland. They have a really good selection of yarn and knitting and craft accessories. www.springwools.com

Vibes and Scribes, 21 Lavitt's Quay, Cork - Good selection of yarn, fabric and other craft supplies - www.vibesandscribes.ie

Hope this helps.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

How fun!!!


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

HI i live in Northern Ireland and there is a very good yarn store on the outskirts of Ballymena called The Glen Gallery, super selection of wool and patterns,and brilliant buttons and accessories.....all the things you never knew you needed for knitting !!!!!!
all the other wool shops that i know tend to be quite small but you can always find good things in them.....in Carrickfergus, Whitehead....called the Bank and you can get a cup of great coffee there too. let me know if you are in the CO Antrim area.....would love to meet you all....how many of you are hoping to do the trip ?


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Try The Crafters Basket, about 12 miles north of Sligo town. Lots of wool and every other craft imaginable. It has a large car park which looks out on to the sea. They also have a website, so you can check opening times.

Cliffoney, Co Sligo Ireland - The Crafters Basket, Cliffoney, Ireland
www.craftersbasket.com/

Good luck!!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I was in Scotland last summer and visited a World Heritage site recommended by person on here. It is a former mill at New Lanark. It was a wonderful place to visit and had a yarn shop and they spun local yarn on antique spinning equipment.

Well worth the visit. Could have spent more time there. It is in the Highlands.
Laurelk in S. CA.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

New Lanark mill, New Lanark, Lanarkshire, Scotland. (Not in highlands)
(About mid way between Glasgow and Edinburgh).
Also very nice shop Stitching Time, Haddow Street, Hamilton, Lanarkshire.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Laurel Beale said:


> I was in Scotland last summer and visited a World Heritage site recommended by person on here. It is a former mill at New Lanark. It was a wonderful place to visit and had a yarn shop and they spun local yarn on antique spinning equipment.
> 
> Well worth the visit. Could have spent more time there. It is in the Highlands.
> Laurelk in S. CA.


Glad you made it to New Lanark - we spent the night in the youth hostel there and spent all afternoon poking about the site. Very enlightened industrialist who built decent housing for his workers and built a school for them and their children.

Good write- up on Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Lanark


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

attycasner said:


> Last time I was in Donegal, there was a nice little shop right across from Mcgees


Also...McGinty's Sweater Shop in Donegal has yarn. My daughter brought me some beautiful yarn from there...especially nice since McGinty is an family ancestral name ...


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

As we were heading to the Highlands, didn't know where they officially start. Loved, loved Scotland. Would visit there in a heart beat. In Inverness we had a flat along the river. Culloden was incredibly moving. And of course, I am watching the Outlander series on Starz here in the U.S.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

My first ancestor on my tree came from Co. Antrim. Joseph McKibben came to U.S. around 1735. Must be probably 100,000 of us direct descendants as families were so big. My grandmother was one of 14 and so on back to my great grandmother who was Anne McKibben.They were supposed to be Scottish Irish. Would so love to visit Ireland and was in Scotland last summer.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Look up Avoca. We were there several years ago and they have a mill and also finished goods for sale, along with yarns.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Look up Avoca. We were there several years ago and they have a mill and also finished goods for sale, along with yarns.


Avoca is in County Wicklow. I was there last year and year before last. I saw a lont of finished goods, but I didn't see any yarn at all. That doesn't mean it not there, I could have just missed it.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

We hope to go over to Uk - Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales on a family history jaunt around August September. So this is a very interesting subject - thank you Texas jan for your ideas on accommodation. What would the weather be like at that time of year? can anyone tell me and do school holidays make a difference to visiting at that time?? Cheers


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Hi flyssie, i live in Northern Ireland. As far as the weather is concerned during August and September it can be very mixed.......last August was cold and wet with September being absolutely fantastic....dry sunny warm definitely BBQ weather.......but temperatures can vary between 14 C and 24 C in the northern parts of the UK, the south of England will usually have better weather than those of us who live further north.
All schools are off in August so it makes some places of interest busier.so you need to be prepared for cool and hot weather cos you just never know what it will be like. I would be delighted if you would bring the Gold Coast weather with you!!!!!! Have a fantastic time.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi grandmann, my arthritis flares up at times most often related to food & temperature. My best suggestion would be to eliminate wheat & all "acidy" foods including rhubarb, gooseberries & most berries, tomatoes, milk & beef + keep warm. Hope you have a marvellous time. Meanwhile I will see if I can add to your yarnshop list.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you MOK for your friendly info. Might look at making it early in the north part and later in the more southern. Would love to bring some of our lovely weather over to you.  Lots of planning to do in the meanwhile. Thinking of breaking the journey from Oz so not so arthritic when I get there! Maybe fly to Asia and then ship/train the rest. Has anyone else done this?

so


MOK said:


> Hi flyssie, i live in Northern Ireland. As far as the weather is concerned during August and September it can be very mixed.......last August was cold and wet with September being absolutely fantastic....dry sunny warm definitely BBQ weather.......but temperatures can vary between 14 C and 24 C in the northern parts of the UK, the south of England will usually have better weather than those of us who live further north.
> All schools are off in August so it makes some places of interest busier.so you need to be prepared for cool and hot weather cos you just never know what it will be like. I would be delighted if you would bring the Gold Coast weather with you!!!!!! Have a fantastic time.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

flyssie said:


> We hope to go over to Uk - Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales on a family history jaunt around August September. So this is a very interesting subject - thank you Texas jan for your ideas on accommodation. What would the weather be like at that time of year? can anyone tell me and do school holidays make a difference to visiting at that time?? Cheers


Last year in August, the kept saying the winds were coming in from the North. I was cold the whole month of August. Thank goodness I had taken my thermal undies. Here in the states we have something called Cuddle Silks. They are very light weight. I get them mail order from Sears. They are very light weight, but very warm. Two days before I left the winds turned and started coming in off the Med. and it warmed up very nicely. I also hit some of the thrift store and found 3 lovely jumpers and wore them too.

Check out the B&B's for your trip. They are so great. I can't be of much help along those line except in the Republic of Ireland, but send me a private message and I can give you a good list. Have a great trip.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Texas Jan - thanks for all your helpful information. I will have to look into the 'Cuddle Silks' they sound nice. I will send you a message as you suggested 
Many thanks again


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

crempog said:


> Hello, I reside in Ireland and can make the following suggestions for good yarn stores. There are two in Bantry, West Cork
> 
> Knitwell Wools, Marino Street, Bantry. It is like a treasure trove inside with yarn of all descriptions as well as some very lovely hand knitted traditional irish cable sweaters and other knit wear. They also have an additional store in Clonakilty.
> 
> ...


This helps a lot..thank you!


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

MOK said:


> HI i live in Northern Ireland and there is a very good yarn store on the outskirts of Ballymena called The Glen Gallery, super selection of wool and patterns,and brilliant buttons and accessories.....all the things you never knew you needed for knitting !!!!!!
> all the other wool shops that i know tend to be quite small but you can always find good things in them.....in Carrickfergus, Whitehead....called the Bank and you can get a cup of great coffee there too. let me know if you are in the CO Antrim area.....would love to meet you all....how many of you are hoping to do the trip ?


The trip will be the summer of 2016 (July time frame). We are looking at about 20 days...some in Ireland and some in Scotland. Right now there are 6 of us planning on going (all women leaving our hubbies at home). There maybe more. We are excited to learn about the knitting/crocheting culture (stores) and learning about both countries by staying in small local hotels and/or bed and breakfast. Once I have a schedule put together (probably January of 2016...I will pm you. Would love to meet some fellow knitters and crocheters during our safari.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Lynncard12 said:


> The trip will be the summer of 2016 (July time frame). We are looking at about 20 days...January of 2016...I will pm you. Would love to meet some fellow knitters and crocheters during our safari.


Two more great shops in Dublin Its a knit just off Grafton Street (centre of Dublin) & a few miles south Winnies Craft Cafe in Booterstown.
both carry a good selection of yarns & have nice helpful staff.
Weather -one never knows from day to day in Ireland!!!!

Hope you have a great trip


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Two more great shops in Dublin Its a knit just off Grafton Street (centre of Dublin) & a few miles south Winnies Craft Cafe in Booterstown.
> both carry a good selection of yarns & have nice helpful staff.
> Weather -one never knows from day to day in Ireland!!!!
> 
> Hope you have a great trip


Where is the one off Grafton? Is it closer to Steven's Green or more towards Nassau? I will be there in July. I'm not familiar wth Booterstown. I stay in a B&B in Ballsbridge, very close to Donnybrook.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Texasjan said:


> Where is the one off Grafton? Is it closer to Steven's Green or more towards Nassau? I will be there in July. I'm not familiar wth Booterstown. I stay in a B&B in Ballsbridge, very close to Donnybrook.


Proper address is Powerscourt Town House for Its a knit, coming from St. Stephen's Green towards Trinity College it is half way down on left hand side up a little side street called Johnstons' Court then Powerscourt town House is just in front of you (2 minutes off Grafton street).

I went to a boarding school in Ballsbridge (now Bewleys Hotel). Booterstown is about 1mile further out of town on same road as Ballsbridge. There is a hotel - Tara Towers & you take a right there go to a small roundabout & right again & about 500yards on rt there is Winnies!! Nice coffee & light snacks there in the cafe.
Hope this helps.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Texasjan said:


> Where is the one off Grafton? Is it closer to Steven's Green or more towards Nassau? I will be there in July. I'm not familiar wth Booterstown. I stay in a B&B in Ballsbridge, very close to Donnybrook.


Proper address is Powerscourt Town House for Its a knit, coming from St. Stephen's Green towards Trinity College it is half way down on left hand side up a little side street called Johnstons' Court then Powerscourt town House is just in front of you (2 minutes off Grafton street).

I went to a boarding school in Ballsbridge (now Bewleys Hotel). Booterstown is about 1mile further out of town on same road as Ballsbridge. There is a hotel - Tara Towers & you take a right there go to a small roundabout & right again & about 500yards on rt there is Winnies!! Nice coffee & light snacks there in the cafe. 
Avoca have yarn sales about twice a year, they have several outlets, a good one to visit is the one in Kilmacanogue in Co. Wicklow about half hour from Grafton Street. The food in Winnies is similar to Avoca !
Hope this helps.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Proper address is Powerscourt Town House for Its a knit, coming from St. Stephen's Green towards Trinity College it is half way down on left hand side up a little side street called Johnstons' Court then Powerscourt town House is just in front of you (2 minutes off Grafton street).
> 
> I went to a boarding school in Ballsbridge (now Bewleys Hotel). Booterstown is about 1mile further out of town on same road as Ballsbridge. There is a hotel - Tara Towers & you take a right there go to a small roundabout & right again & about 500yards on rt there is Winnies!! Nice coffee & light snacks there in the cafe.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much. I'm sure I can find them. I think I've been to Powerscourt Town House before. That was in 2007, must have missed the yarn shop. Thank you again.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

You are welcome. Perhaps they were not there in 2007, they used to be in Blackrock, I can't remember when they moved to town, they are on 2nd floor.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Would agree with knitwitgalaxy about the yarn shop in the Powerscourt Town House........and you can get something good to eat in there too.!!!!!! especially upstairs


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

MOK said:


> Would agree with knitwitgalaxy about the yarn shop in the Powerscourt Town House........and you can get something good to eat in there too.!!!!!! especially upstairs


I remember when I was there I had a great cup of coffee and there was a vendor selling nuts and dried fruits and I bought several little bags of those for snacks. I looked for it last year when I was there but couldn't remember how I got there or the name of it. I will find it this year for sure.


----------

